# I accidentally deleted iMovie!!!! PLEASE HELP!!



## The Mac (Jun 8, 2008)

I accidentally deleted it. I really need it. Please please help me find an iMovie for my imac g3. I'm panicking. i feel so stupid..... please help..

MAC OS X

Version 10.3.9

Processor 400 Hz PowerPC G3

Memory 512MB SDRAM

80 GB HD


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 8, 2008)

If you still have your system installation discs, you can use a program called Pacifist to grab iMovie from your installation discs.


----------



## The Mac (Jun 8, 2008)

i don't have it. I bought my imac used. Please help me. this is the only thing i do on my computer(video editing).


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 8, 2008)

You can buy a Panther Full Retail version disc from an *online auction* ...


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 9, 2008)

I believe that Apple has still made iMovie HD '06 available for free download if that's what you're using.  As for the current version of iMovie, you might have to purchase iLife to get it again.


----------



## The Mac (Jun 9, 2008)

Can someone with Mac OS X 10.3.9 copy their imovie and upload it for me. please?


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 9, 2008)

That would be illegal of us to do so as per the board rules on this forum.  In all honesty, since you didn't have the software to begin with, you aren't really running that software legitimately.  Not saying that you're being malicious, but it's per the licensing agreement with the OEM software that comes with the OEM disc of OS X on each system.  Usually, you have to purchase iLife in order to have iMovie, iDVD, and all the other stuff included on the OEM discs of a system.  This is why the retail version of OS X does not come with application software...it's just the OS.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 9, 2008)

As for the version of iMovie I told you about in my previous post, here's the link to Apple's download of it:

http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/imovieHD6.html


----------



## The Mac (Jun 9, 2008)

nixgeek said:


> As for the version of iMovie I told you about in my previous post, here's the link to Apple's download of it:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/imovieHD6.html



it doesn't work. I tried to installed it and it said i need 10.4.9


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 9, 2008)

That's strange because the requirement there says at least 10.3.9 (view the attachment).


----------



## The Mac (Jun 9, 2008)

nixgeek said:


> That's strange because the requirement there says at least 10.3.9 (view the attachment).



i know it. idk?


----------



## The Mac (Jun 10, 2008)

bump.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 10, 2008)

At this point if it's not working, you have no other recourse than to purchase iLife.  That version should have worked, but apparently it's not on your Mac.  Could it be that you don't meet the hardware requirements for iMovie HD 06?

You can also try to see about purchasing a copy of iLife (preferably the version you were using on your Mac) from either eBay or Craigslist.  That's the best I can tell you, really.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 10, 2008)

The Mac said:


> bump.



Do you have iLife '08 installed?  AFAIK, that is a pre-requisite to being able to successfully download/install iMovie '06.

i_Life '0_6


----------



## The Mac (Jun 10, 2008)

no cause its not compatible with my requirements. i know its needed. i didnt read it. i just installed it.


----------

